#ubuntu-in 2018-02-05
<oyemohit> Hi there, I am in serious need of help. I loaded Ubuntu 17.10 today, tried some tweaking so as to fix slow downloading speed. Eventually I ended up with frequent random disconnections and then "no wifi adapter found" kind of errors
<oyemohit> If somebody with expertise could help, Kindly please
<oyemohit> I have reinstalled it just now, and it is still not working
<oyemohit> Reinstalled Ubuntu 17.10
#ubuntu-in 2019-02-07
<kunal_> <kunal> I am not getting a sound icon, and when I try some fixes from somewhere, I get dummy output. All in all, my sound doesn't work. Please help!
<kunal_> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<kunal_> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kunal_> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<kunal_> !patience | gaurav
<lubotu2> gaurav: please see above
<u-la-la> [ Official Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://help.ubuntu.com
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Forums ] - https://ubuntuforums.org
<u-la-la> [ Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
<kunal_> !patience | lubotu2
<lubotu2> lubotu2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<kunal_> !ask | gaurav
<lubotu2> gaurav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<u-la-la> [ Official Ubuntu Documentation ] - https://help.ubuntu.com
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Forums ] - https://ubuntuforums.org
<u-la-la> [ Ask Ubuntu ] - https://askubuntu.com
